# I am getting married in next month



## Amol (Mar 22, 2022)

Any advice for me ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Winner 12 | Friendly 19 | Neutral 1


----------



## MO (Mar 22, 2022)

Congrats! Wishing you both a lifetime of joy!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## JJ Baloney (Mar 22, 2022)

Ayyyyy congratulations!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 22, 2022)

That’s wonderful news! Congrats!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ratchet (Mar 22, 2022)

Amol said:


> Any advice for me ?


Enjoy the last moments of freedom while you have them.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Mar 22, 2022)

Congrats good news.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Vanya (Mar 22, 2022)

Remember to swipe from front to back


----------



## Voyeur (Mar 22, 2022)

Congratulations. The days leading up to it are gonna fly by. Try to tie up any lose ends the weeks before. Don't stress on the day or days of (usually it's good to have a friend or relative to handle any hiccups), and have fun.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Djomla (Mar 22, 2022)

Get a prenup.

Congrats and good luck, all the best.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## trance (Mar 22, 2022)

gratz mon

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SoulFire (Mar 22, 2022)

Hurray! May you have as long and loving a marriage as my hubby and I (47 years this year)!! My advice is to spend time together in interests that you share but always make time for yourself as well. Keep a sense of humor, remember that patience is a virtue and always be a friend (the best friend) to your life mate!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Friendly 4 | Useful 1


----------



## Shanks (Mar 22, 2022)

Congrats, man!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## savior2005 (Mar 22, 2022)

Congrats.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Black zetsu (Mar 22, 2022)

Congrats !! Hope a good life between you 

Be patient when she get angry 

Try to tell her about all your good qualities and the not ones , same for her for a better understanding 

Remember that you must help each others as much as possible , no one of you must give the another what he can't hold

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## wibisana (Mar 22, 2022)

congratulation

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Impulse (Mar 22, 2022)

Congratulation and all the best for you

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Kanki (Mar 22, 2022)

Congrats bro!

Hopefully your wife can make you cheer the hell up in the Kingdom section

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 22, 2022)

Congratulations. Wishing  you a lifetime of love and happiness.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Grinningfox (Mar 22, 2022)

Amol said:


> Any advice for me ?


Congratulations  

My advice is pretty simple

Make sure to continue to work on your friendship. I got married in 2020 and it was a struggle in the beginning because I was trying too hard to be a HUSBAND , and I ended up almost ruining it . What saved us was working on just being together as we are and letting everything else flow.

I wish a wonderful time and I hope all goes well!!!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Mar 22, 2022)

congrats. i remember you saying you were indian

i love the red bridal saris i see at weddings. i bet it will be really colorful and festive 



SoulFire said:


> Hurray! May you have as long and loving a marriage as my hubby and I (47 years this year)!! My advice is to spend time together in interests that you share but always make time for yourself as well. Keep a sense of humor, remember that patience is a virtue and always be a friend (the best friend) to your life mate!!



dawww

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mider T (Mar 22, 2022)

In a month* or next month*

Take ya pick

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 22, 2022)

oh my god how old is soulfire


----------



## Mider T (Mar 22, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> oh my god how old is soulfire


60s I think


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 22, 2022)

I have no advice, but that is wonderful; congratulations to you!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## SoulFire (Mar 22, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> congrats. i remember you saying you were indian
> 
> i love the red bridal saris i see at weddings. i bet it will be really colorful and festive
> 
> ...


Is this an Indian wedding?! Those are quite an affair! My daughter just married her Indian hubby a few months ago--they had a shortened wedding here in the USA because of Covid, but she wore a beautiful magenta and turquoise sari.


reiatsuflow said:


> oh my god how old is soulfire


Lol!! I can't believe it myself, but I will be 70 in about two weeks!!  You are all kids to me!!

Reactions: Friendly 7


----------



## Captain Quincy (Mar 22, 2022)

@Amol congrats bro. You better keep posting regularly tho 



SoulFire said:


> Lol!! I can't believe it myself, but I will be 70 in about two weeks!!  You are all kids to me!!


Damn I thought the 69 for your age was a joke lol

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Black zetsu (Mar 22, 2022)

SoulFire said:


> !! I can't believe it myself, but I will be 70 in about two weeks!!  You are all kids to


Wait 

Serious ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulFire (Mar 22, 2022)

Black zetsu said:


> Wait
> 
> Serious ?


As a heartbeat!  You don't have to be a teen boy to enjoy Shonen manga/anime!! Proof  that I am indeed a Venerable Sage!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 3 | Friendly 2


----------



## Black zetsu (Mar 22, 2022)

SoulFire said:


> As a heartbeat!  You don't have to be a teen boy to enjoy Shonen manga/anime!! Proof  that I am indeed a Venerable Sage!


Yeah you are right , grand pa

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 23, 2022)

Congratulations! Enjoy the journey!!!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SoulFire (Mar 23, 2022)

Black zetsu said:


> Yeah you are right , grand pa


I be a she --and not a grandma (at least not yet)!!

That reminds me: @Amol--if possible take a year or two before having kids. Take the time to get to grow together as a married couple before the pitter patter of little feet! We waited and we don't regret it!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Mar 23, 2022)

If you think about it, 99% of this board are well past the target demographic of a shounen manga anyway.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 23, 2022)

Amol said:


> Any advice for me ?


You know any married people?
Also do you know anybody who has been divorced?


----------



## Amol (Mar 23, 2022)

Thanks everyone.
Yes I am an Indian so wedding will be traditional Indian one.

I will literally go to wedding place on a horse like a Prince (not entire distance of course).

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Shanks (Mar 23, 2022)

Btw, hold off on kids as much as possible, but not too long. Make sure she works so you have double income, save money together, buy properties, go on holidays and enjoy life.

Then have kids later.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Mar 23, 2022)

Amol said:


> Thanks everyone.
> Yes I am an Indian so wedding will be traditional Indian one.
> 
> I will literally go to wedding place on a horse like a Prince (not entire distance of course).



What kind of horse? Are you a good rider?


----------



## Amol (Mar 23, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Btw, hold off on kids as much as possible, but not too long. Make sure she works so you have double income, save money together, buy properties, go on holidays and enjoy life.
> 
> Then have kids later.


She wants to study for Government exams. That requires few years of serious study given the competition.

Whether she wants to work in meanwhile or not is something I will let her decide. 

I earn enough for both of us at the moment.



Vagrant Tom said:


> What kind of horse? Are you a good rider?


I have never ridden horse in my entire life. I am really indoors kind of guy.

There is entire industry wedding. I am sure horse would accommodate me being total newbie. They are trained for this thing only.

Trainer would walk near us anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Mar 23, 2022)

Amol said:


> She wants to study for Government exams. That requires few years of serious study given the competition.
> 
> Whether she wants to work in meanwhile or not is something I will let her decide.
> 
> I earn enough for both of us at the moment.


Bro, marry me instead. I wanna study for government exams also

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yo Tan Wa (Mar 23, 2022)

Amol said:


> Thanks everyone.
> Yes I am an Indian so wedding will be traditional Indian one.
> 
> I will literally go to wedding place on a horse like a Prince (not entire distance of course).


Ghodi sawar hokr.. Shadi mubarak bhai

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Amol (Mar 23, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Bro, marry me instead. I wanna study for government exams also


Nah we will just get murdered by your wife and my soon to be wife.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## wibisana (Mar 23, 2022)

Amol said:


> Thanks everyone.
> Yes I am an Indian so wedding will be traditional Indian one.
> 
> I will literally go to wedding place on a horse like a Prince (not entire distance of course).


i really wanted to see that. must be cool

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## wibisana (Mar 23, 2022)

so.... AFAIK India had many smaller ethnicity/tribe. like Bengali, Tamil, Dehli etc. they have different language, custom etc.

what i want to know is the marriage ritual (traditional hindu) is also have varieties or most of them the same?

the one I am familiar is the Bollywood marriage where Bride and Groom is tied by their clothing and go circle the holy flame.


----------



## SoulFire (Mar 23, 2022)

Amol said:


> There is entire industry wedding. I am sure horse would accommodate me being total newbie. They are trained for this thing only.


Yes, Indian weddings are indeed an industry! A week's worth of dancing, partying and fancy dressing! Really sounds exhausting--but lots of fun! Not cheap, either! Also huge crowds in attendance. You should be exhausted by the time the entire week of festivities is over!! May Ganesha bring prosperity to your new beginning!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Jim (Mar 23, 2022)

Amol said:


> Any advice for me ?


A forum of basement dwelling single men can't really give advice though.
j/k

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jim (Mar 23, 2022)

SoulFire said:


> Yes, Indian weddings are indeed an industry! A week's worth of dancing, partying and fancy dressing! Really sounds exhausting--but lots of fun! Not cheap, either! Also huge crowds in attendance. You should be exhausted by the time the entire week of festivities is over!! May Ganesha bring prosperity to your new beginning!!


a week? I can't stand a few hours of a wedding, lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Black zetsu (Mar 23, 2022)

Jim said:


> a week? I can't stand a few hours of a wedding, lol


In Egypt 

A marriage takes 3 months of preparation

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jim (Mar 23, 2022)

Black zetsu said:


> In Egypt
> 
> A marriage takes 3 months of preparation

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2022)

Grats, how many people are expected to come?


----------



## Amol (Mar 23, 2022)

RemChu said:


> Grats, how many people are expected to come?


About 200 from my side.
Same from her side.

Give or take some.

We are looking at 400 people overall.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Black zetsu (Mar 23, 2022)

Amol said:


> About 200 from my side.
> Same from her side.
> 
> Give or take some.
> ...


I hope for you having a very nice day there

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Karasu (Mar 23, 2022)

Congratulations! Have absolutely no idea who you are, but I totally wish you both the very best and all happiness.


----------



## Shanks (Mar 23, 2022)

Amol said:


> About 200 from my side.
> Same from her side.
> 
> Give or take some.
> ...


Wait, I thought Indian weddings have like 10,000 people?

400 is like...my wedding i.e Asian.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Mar 23, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Wait, I thought Indian weddings have like 10,000 people?


that's over 9,000!
j/k

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wibisana (Mar 23, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Wait, I thought Indian weddings have like 10,000 people?
> 
> 400 is like...my wedding i.e Asian.


400 pax or 400 invitation (which will become 800)

also 10000 is lik whole stadium of people lol


----------



## Shanks (Mar 23, 2022)

wibisana said:


> 400 pax or 400 invitation (which will become 800)
> 
> also 10000 is lik whole stadium of people lol


10k attendants 

400 attendants


----------



## JoJo (Mar 23, 2022)

Jim said:


> A forum of basement dwelling single men can't really give advice though.
> j/k


have you not seen the relationship thread?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## wibisana (Mar 24, 2022)

Shanks said:


> 10k attendants
> 
> 400 attendants


400 is kinda small for Indonesia standard... i mean many people do that, send only 200 invitation (assuming it will be 400)

but if you think about it 200 invitation is so few lol
-bride's friend 50? (school, work etc)
-groom's friend 50? (school, work etc)
-groom's family and friend (like neigbors, my mom's friend which are bajjilions, my family which also like bajjilions)
-bride's family and friends 

the point is.. usually we have 500 invitation out.
tho due corona, or when have luxury wedding in hotel with small auditorium, it prolly will only have 200-300 invitation out


----------



## wibisana (Mar 24, 2022)

not to brag or anything but i had 2 wedding parties lol
in Surakarta (my wife hometown) and in Yogyakarta (mine and my mom home town)

in Yogyakarta alone it was like 1000 people attend and it were mostly my mom's friends
my dad relatives (he has 12 or 9 sibling, i forgot) and my dad siblings bring their kids, grand kids lol

my wife almost passed out due to exhaustion standing and shaking hand so many people lol. it definitelly felt more than 1000

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## wibisana (Mar 24, 2022)

Jim said:


> a week? I can't stand a few hours of a wedding, lol


because u never love someone lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mider T (Mar 24, 2022)

Jim has a love-fear relationship with his mom.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## dergeist (Mar 24, 2022)

Is there dowry, if so how much dowry are you charging her

Anyway, good luck is about all I can say.


----------



## pfft (Mar 25, 2022)

Save a dance for me

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Eros (Mar 26, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> oh my god how old is soulfire


Anime and manga have been around a lot longer than you might think, dude.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 26, 2022)

dergeist said:


> Is there dowry, if so how much dowry are you charging her
> 
> Anyway, good luck is about all I can say.



On the plus side he's mad at shadow now, not you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Mar 26, 2022)

pfft said:


> Save a dance for me


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 26, 2022)

Don't tell her you know a guy who thought Luffy would "Blueno" Big Mom. Might make her lose faith in humanity.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 26, 2022)

Congrats man!


----------



## Brian (Mar 26, 2022)

Congrats! Hope it goes better than Sanji's wedding


----------



## wibisana (Mar 26, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> On the plus side he's mad at shadow now, not you.


deg is on amol ignore list, so he cant read that comment

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eros (Mar 26, 2022)

wibisana said:


> deg is on amol ignore list, so he cant read that comment


Since deg thinks women's only value is a dowry and their ability to reproduce, I don't blame him.


----------



## wibisana (Mar 26, 2022)

Eros said:


> Since deg thinks women's only value is a dowry and their ability to reproduce, I don't blame him.


nah the question have based on india culture.

i mean i think it is rude to ask. but women-side paying dowry is still common practice there. afaik

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eros (Mar 26, 2022)

wibisana said:


> nah the question have based on india culture.
> 
> i mean i think it is rude to ask. but women-side paying dowry is still common practice there. afaik


I know it is common.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 26, 2022)

wibisana said:


> deg is on amol ignore list, so he cant read that comment


I mean Amol is banned so he can't read any of this (unless he logs off)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 26, 2022)

Mider T said:


> I mean Amol is banned so he can't read any of this (unless he logs off)



You know everything about the forum so - when someone is wholesale banned with the strikethrough, is the forum just blank to them?

I remember when mbx banned me from the cafe I couldn't see the cafe, but before that I assumed being banned just meant you couldn't post, maybe couldn't comment, I didn't know everything when invisible.

Also when you have someone on ignore does the ignored person vanish or is their post still there as like a placeholder and there's some "you are ignoring content from this person" message. I heard someone reference that a month ago but it was a joke so I dunno.


----------



## wibisana (Mar 26, 2022)

here in Islam-Javanese culture. men pay the dowry (mahar) according to Islam law

but womenside 100% responsible for the wedding party (prolly from  old tradition from India)

but in practice now men contribute in wedding party cost. or like me men side make their own party in their hometown, because my mom dont want her friends to have to travel far to the wedding party in different city

and the drowry/mahar is just for formality lol, like $3 is at minimum.
my dowry was like $10, and noone get offended by that small amount of money. granted aside drowry we have gifts which were like gold necklace, earring, motorcycle etc. 

people like their dowry minimum so they have easier Ijab qobul (ijab qobul is similar to western "i do") here the ijab qobul is long sentence, and will be longer if you have big complicated dowry.

also having huge dowry = bragging. people doesnt like someone who brag om their wealth

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (Mar 26, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> You know everything about the forum so - when someone is wholesale banned with the strikethrough, is the forum just blank to them?
> 
> I remember when mbx banned me from the cafe I couldn't see the cafe, but before that I assumed being banned just meant you couldn't post, maybe couldn't comment, I didn't know everything when invisible.
> 
> Also when you have someone on ignore does the ignored person vanish or is their post still there as like a placeholder and there's some "you are ignoring content from this person" message. I heard someone reference that a month ago but it was a joke so I dunno.


All they can see is the Konoha Courts and the threads they made in it.  And PMs.


----------



## dergeist (Mar 27, 2022)

Eros said:


> Since deg thinks women's only value is a dowry and their ability to reproduce, I don't blame him.



Wtf?! When did I say this. I'm asking if he's charging her a dowry and if so how much? There's nothing about it being the only value of a woman in the post. If anything, it should be the woman who can make demands. Especially, given that there are less of them due to femicide (people wonder why I'm against abortion).

It is as Wibisana said, it is in India's culture/ a custom. I watched a few documentaries on it (kind of sad, what some women and families go through to pay it), some marriages don't go ahead if it's not paid, or the woman is abused after marriage and families even go into major debt to pay it. That's not even the worst case scenario. I was curious if he's charging it or they're ignoring it or are doing a gesture (like symbolic thing because it's a custom) without demanding much of anything.









						Indian dowry payments remarkably stable: study - BBC News
					

Researchers studied 40,000 marriages that took place in Indian villages between 1960 and 2008.




					www.bbc.com
				




And it seems education doesn't matter but makes the demands greater. So it's a lose lose for the woman.



> Often, *education is touted as the cure-all for social malaises and inequalities. But  shows that educated grooms tend to demand higher dowries. Education is reduced to just another factor that determines your market rate.*
> 
> A good education generally translates to higher earning potential. A well-educated groom could cash that in for a good hike in the dowry. *A well-educated woman, on the other hand, might be penalized for it. The conventions in arranged marriages do not permit the wife earning more than the husband. A high-salaried woman would be matched only with a higher-salaried man who commands exorbitant dowry because of his income.*






reiatsuflow said:


> On the plus side he's mad at shadow now, not you.



I'm sure he'll find a way to blame me


----------



## Francyst (Mar 27, 2022)

Good luck


----------



## Mider T (Mar 27, 2022)

dergeist said:


> Wibisana


wibisana*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 27, 2022)

@SoulFire, I did not know that you were that old; that is quite a surprise!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## SoulFire (Mar 27, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> @SoulFire, I did not know that you were that old; that is quite a surprise!


Age is just a number! 

Btw, not one mention of dowries when it came to my daughter's wedding.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## NotBandit (Mar 28, 2022)

Nice! I wish the best for you homie!


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 28, 2022)

SoulFire said:


> As a heartbeat!  You don't have to be a teen boy to enjoy Shonen manga/anime!! Proof that I am indeed a Venerable Sage!


You're only 10 years younger than my grandma

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Khutso Mj (Mar 28, 2022)

Congratulations


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 10, 2022)

Y'all having an open bar?


----------

